# Top-16 Draw (Euroleague 2002-03)



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Hello everyone, 
I'd just like to put en eye on the draw of the 2nd round of the current Euroleague. 
At this URL it's explained how the draw works: 
http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E02&jornada=14&id=290

Well... It's not the first time that ULEB shows something difficult to understand, in logical terms: 

Group E: a 1st, a 2nd, a 3rd (the worst one), a 5th classified in the first round. Look at the total of the "classifications", it's 11

Group F: a 1st, a 2nd, a 4th, a 5th. Total: 12

Group G: a 1st, a 3rd, a 4th, a 5th. Total: 13

Group H: the best 2nd, a 3rd, a 4th, the recoverd 6th. Total 15. 


It's obvious that the more this total is low, the level of the group is higher (at least, theoretically). The total... of the totals is 51, it means that to have equilibrate groups in the 2nd round the total in each group (E, F, G, H) should be around 12.75
"E" is -1.75 from this "average number", while "H" is +2.25
Not only that. In the group "G" the "best team" will be a 2nd classified. Let's imagine this situation. Probably the 2nd best team will be Benetton Treviso or Barcelona: well, let's imagine the first team of the group "A" (if selected in "E") playing with a 2nd, a 3rd and a 5th, while the second team of the same group playing with a 3rd, a 4th and a 6th...

Congratulations to the one(s) who created this draw...

take care.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

You are right man. All this started from the brilliant idea of having 3 groups. How can you possibly have an odd number of groups? In a tournament the number of groups has always have to be an even number. Otherwise you'll have to "invent" a way of determining how the teams will continue. The El guys had to find another way, that's for sure.

But don't worry. There is always the joke called "Champion's Cup" that can make us feel better. North Div, South Div, West Div., each one of them having a different number of groups with different number of teams. 


I think the best promotion and advertisement of ULEB comes from the brilliant ideas and the very existance of FIBA.


----------

